# cashe found



## Caretaker maine (Dec 24, 2005)

was diggin a dump this week and was chucking newer bottles out, but checking them as I want, like we all do, [], and a fluff jar caught my I, it had a plastic baggy in it, new dump than I thought, I check the baggy and it had some bills in it, got it home and found out it was 100s and 50s , got the bills check at a bank and they are real[], thanks marshmellow man, what a way to end the year, BANG steve


----------



## Caretaker maine (Dec 24, 2005)

YAHOO


----------



## capsoda (Dec 24, 2005)

I wondered where I left that pocket change. Just send it on down. LoL[sm=lol.gif] I guess if you cant find a bottle worth a grand or so you mine as well find a grand or so.[]

 Someone must surly Love You up there. Great find.

 Merry Christmas, Steve


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 25, 2005)

WoW! Now that's a newer dump I wouldn't mind digging! Congrats!  [] Kelley


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 25, 2005)

NO FREAKIN' WAY!!


----------



## ronvae (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like you found them just in time, too--I've heard of people finding black goo that USED TO BE bills, but were too rotted for the bank to identify & honor.  Congrats!


----------



## card (Dec 25, 2005)

What a great find!!  I have heard of finding jars with old silver dollars but never the bills.
 Merry Christmas!!  []


----------



## swizzle (Dec 25, 2005)

So the jar wasn't see through was it? I would continue to check out that dump for a while. I can't picture someone just throwing their own money away like that. I'm guessing someone died and their kids or relatives just chucked out all the stuff in the cupboards. Make sure you check everything, not just jars. Check boxes, appliances, anything that might be from that house should be suspect. Many people have more then one cache and for good reason. How would you like to have your house broken into and all your cash stolen in one lump sum. Break any cash you have in the house up into smaller amounts and hide them all in different locations. That way if someone does break in then they won't get it all. One good place to hide spare cash is in the clothes rod in your closet or the rod that holds up your shower curtain. Just roll up some bills and place them in a plastic baggy and shove them inside. The places to hide money are endless. Just find something better then your jewelry box or your sock drawer or under your bed and your all set. Check it all and lets us know if you find anymore. Congrats on your super cache and good luck on finding more. I also found my first large cache this year. Just over $800 bucks. Its an awesome feeling. Happy Holidays to All, Jason


----------



## Mainely Broken (Dec 25, 2005)

Caretaker, that was just awesome!!! Found myself a few fluff jars but not like yours!! That is too sweet..yes pun intended. Happy Happy Joy Joy!!!!
 Vicky


----------



## Miles (Dec 26, 2005)

How old are those 100's?


----------



## lacolobiger (Dec 26, 2005)

I can just make out the serial no"s   Yes they seem to be the ones I lost!! Send them to me. ) Nice Find You Lucky Dogg!!!!


----------



## madman (Dec 26, 2005)

wow now that is an amazing find, whats the date on those bills   mike


----------



## Caretaker maine (Dec 29, 2005)

1981


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2005)

What a nice Christmas gift from the Marshmallow Man! I've found some silver coins, but never anything like that. I sometimes daydream about unearthing an old $20 gold piece some day. I have found a number of coins just scratching around by my house. Gotta get a metal detector! Congratulations on your cache of cash. Maybe your next one will be an old blue Ball Perfect Mason full of $500s and $1000s and/or some gold. Jim


----------



## diginit (Dec 30, 2005)

Not too sure I'd be flashin' money around this close to tax time.  Although donations are deductable, and gratefully accepted through my profile. []  Happy Holidays!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey aretaker... great find!  It sure shows you that we need to take our time and check everything befor tossing it[]

 I guess the ground isn't too frozen to dig, huh? Where's Downeast digger when you need him?

 Good luck and happy New Year...[]
 Wayne


----------



## Mainepontil (Jan 2, 2006)

1981!!!! where are you diggin dude, in the trash piles at the town dump.  

 Good finds though, just make sure you wash up after that dig.  

 Joel


----------

